# Female Krib and fry disappear, nowhere to be seen.



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't get it. Our kirbs spawn, 30 little fry are born. Like all cichlids, they do their part in caring for them. 2 weeks later, the female krib and the fry are GONE! Not under any rocks or plants, not in the filter (all filter intakes where covered with sponges), not behind the tank or on the floor, just GONE! 

Does this happen often with Kribs? I have had fish disintegrate (i.e. goldfish) but I found remains afterwards. This time, Nothing! Any ideas? T


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There has to be something somewhere.Do you have any cats or dogs?Any possible way she could have carpet surfed?My macs are small but strong and can knock the lid up.If there is any gaps where they can squeeze out,they will try.Also for a large fish,it would take a bit for them to dry up,and all that time they are flopping about.Ive found a tiny betta all the way across my house.If he could flop that far,I can only imagine how far a krib could go.


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope, no fish ANYWHERE! Gone! I removed most of the fish thinking she might reappear but to no avail. I dont have any dogs or cats in my house. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Id check the filter anyway check around,under furniture in the same room as the tank.Check in the hood too lol And substrate I had a lost crab a red clawed one found buried in gravel i dont have a clue how it got there


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with the others,check the filters good and if you have rocks with holes big enough for them to get into. I have had fish in my saltwater tanks be missing for weeks and find out they are stowed away in a hole in the liverock.


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

Again, i've checked all the filters both the hang-on and Canister but to no avail. I don't have a clue what could have happened. I've moved around the rocks and caves, stirred up the gravel and found nothing. I don't get it.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Do you have any other fish in the tank? How long has it been missing? Whenwas the last time you saw it/ Maybe it died, and the other fish ate it???


----------

